# Cat Litter Disposal



## Tonkywonky (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am a new cat owner and am wondering if any can let me know what they do with their cat litter. I am currently using a clumping cat litter from Aldi. So far right or wrongly I have been using sanitary disposal bags and putting any waste in my bin outside. As you can imagine my bin now stinks. I am thinking proper dog waste bags may hold the smell better or getting a seperate bin outside where I dispose of it weekly in seperate bags and on bin day put one big bag into into my main bin. I am just curious, how others get on. Thanks


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a litter locker Litter Locker II at zooplus
and use Oko Plus clumping litter. The litter locker is emptied once a week, a single bag into the dustbin.


----------



## Ali82 (Mar 19, 2011)

I use a flushable litter so all soiled litter goes down the toilet, when I do a full change every 4 or 5 weeks I just pour it into the bin, because the waste is removed it doesn't smell.

A lot of people on here recommend the 'litter locker', it may be worth having a look at one of those.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a Litter Locker as well - I have more like 2 bags a week but they get tied up and put in the main outside bin.

I use clumping litter so could flush it if I lived in a house, but as I live on a boat we have a macerator and cant flush anything but loo roll. 

Never had a problem with smells in the bin or the Litter Locker


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I use flushable litter and the lumps are flushed away.

Sometimes if it is near bin day, it goes in a bag, then into the large bin bag with the rest of the household waste, and into the bin.


----------



## canine (Feb 23, 2012)

I have six cats and have used all sorts of litter over the years. I now use one called 'world's best litter'. It flushes and is really light so when I'm renewing it I don't have to worry about it being very heavy in the bin. Just scoop and flush as usual and put the rest in a bag and into the bin. When choosing a litter I had to make sure I got a very low dust one as one of my kitties has asthma and this works really well. It clumps brilliantly. Hark at me, I sound like an advertisement for them. lol Enjoy your wee baby.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

When I adopted my cat the breeder gave me a pack of Sainsbuys basic nappy bags, they cost about 10p for a 100. I double bag each time I remove litter and haven't noticed it smelling. I used worlds best clumping but it's easier to put it outside than take upstairs and flush. 

I bought 10 packs just before Christmas I wondered what the check out guy thought 

So if you are using a single bag, I would double bag


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Wood pellet litter here, the soiled goes down the loo, the rest is bagged and put in my wheelie bin as and when needed. I have thought about dumping it next to my shed, at least in autumn/winter when rain would break it down.

Ian


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

The issue of easy disposal gives another vote for OKO for me, rather than the cheap clay clumping litter I used before ( similar to the Aldi one )
Poos get scooped and flushed, the 'muffins' that wee forms are simply scooped into my kitchen bin _where they do not smell_ and the bin is still light enough to be easily lifted out to the wheelie bin when full.
Being an avid composter I do dispose of a certain percentage into the compost heap also.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

We use Cats Best Natures Gold at Moggy Towers and LOVE the fact that it can be flushed down the loo. Both litter trays are in our bathroom so this is a really convenient litter for us to use.


----------



## paul999 (Mar 4, 2012)

I use the litter locker as already mentioned too. Brilliant item!


----------



## Kat1703 (Nov 22, 2011)

We have three litter trays for two cats spread around the house and we use Nature Gold. I go around with the scoop and a plastic bag then flush contents down the loo - much less stinky house and less rubbish since I stopped just putting it in the bin!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

We use doggy bags, but they have their own bin which we line with one of the 'clothing donation bags' and then when that is full its popped into our bin. Lilly's i tend to put down the toilet as she kicks it and it all goes into its own balls, but jet tends to go into a massive ball, so its only his ones that tend to go in the bin.

We use wood pelletts from asda, they go into sawdust so not really heavy in bin.

Paddypaws - always wondered if ok to compost sawdust part as bro has an allotment and he has all our peelings


----------

